# Northumbrian (completed Jan 2012)



## doubletop (Jan 18, 2012)

My first attempt at making a locomotive from scratch (OK I purchased castings and fittings). It was serialized in ME in 2009/10








Build log is here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15536.0

Pete


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 18, 2012)

Just finished reading the link to your build log!
Excellent work all round!!!

Now if you say it can't pull you how about pulling that wombat?? :big:

Andrew


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well done!! Bravo!!  :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

 It looks beautiful. Hope to see a vid of it on the track soon. 

Ron


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 18, 2012)

Pete-

Congratulations. That is a beautiful engine.

Bob


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 18, 2012)

Congratulations. A job well done.

Vince


----------



## SBWHART (Jan 18, 2012)

What a little cracker :bow: :bow: :bow:

Great job Pete

All we need now is a video of you driving it around the track with a big grin ;D

Stew


----------



## danstir (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful engine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## metalmad (Jan 18, 2012)

shes a beauty alright Top job Mate
Pete


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice job Pete   Thm:

Thanks for sharing

Bez


----------



## Dave G (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, nice work. Dave


----------



## cfellows (Jan 19, 2012)

That's a beautiful piece of work, Pete. Absolutely gorgeous!

Chuck


----------



## larry1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Great Job, Pete. larry


----------



## compspecial (Jan 19, 2012)

She is a beauty, Dave, a job well done indeed!
                               Stew.


----------



## Orrin (Jan 19, 2012)

I doff my hat to you as a measure of sincere respect for your outstanding craftsmanship. What a beauty!
  Best regards,
   Orrin


----------



## doubletop (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks everybody so many encouraging replies. There's nothing like positive feedback to confirm all those hours were worthwhile, not forgetting that I enjoyed every minute of it (well apart from the few backwards steps on the way)

The track running will be some time off I'm afraid as the local 3 1/2" tracks are out of service at the moment. So it's sat on a shelf in the living room waiting for the club open day ion a few weeks. After that I'll be doing some more steaming trials.

Thanks again

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 20, 2012)

You've made a wonderful job of that Pete, you should be proud of yourself.

Great write up AND a good model at the end of it. What more could you ask for?


John


----------



## doubletop (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks John - Pay attention, follow the advice of the master and you can't go far wrong.............


----------



## Ken I (Jan 20, 2012)

That's a wonderful piece of craftsmanship of which you can be truely proud.

Me - I'll just keep a dreamin' on - one day.. one day.

Ken


----------



## PeteH (Jan 20, 2012)

Great work Pete, something for generations of your family to be proud of. I only hope my humble effort looks even half as good.
 :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## doubletop (Jan 27, 2012)

Ken/Pete

Apologies for not acknowledging your post earlier, especially as Pete and I have been spending as much time exchanging information as we have spent in the shop.

Thanks to you both and I'm sure you'll both get there. Each time I start a new project a bit more challenging than the last I remind myself "How do you eat an Elephant" and get stuck in and just work through bit by bit. 

Thanks again

Pete


----------

